# What's Wrong Here.......



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

The grinds on the left are from a Sage SG Pro dialled in. The grinds on the right are from an MC2 but just a bit too fine. The MC2 grinds have light flecks. What are these flecks and is the grind typical of one that is inconsistent in terms of particle size?

Anyone else with an MC2 notice this type of grind?

Beans are Rave IJ

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Chaff?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Assuming you've used the same bean for both grinders - it's chaff.

Guessing the Sage grind is much finer so the chaff has been chopped up finer so you don't see it as clearly. On the MC2, the grind isn't as fine so the chaff is more visible.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay, is chaff some sort of material in the bean?

same beans ground tonight. The mc2 grind gives me a ristretto, the sage a normal espresso so the mc2 grind is actually a bit finer.

why doesn't the mc2 cut the chaff up?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Chaff or parchment is the membrane round the bean which is largely removed during the roasting process. Some bean varieties trap more of it in the fold so when you grind it, you notice it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

StuartS said:


> why doesn't the mc2 cut the chaff up?


Could be the burrs aren't as sharp as the Sage's.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

if the coffee tastes good i wouldn't worry about it


----------



## pinky (Jan 22, 2015)

Could be difference in the burr sets (one crushes more vs the other slices more) or maybe the MC2 is misaligned and produces wider range of particles including more fines which choke your machine yet it also creates larger particles thus the more visible chaff.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

The mc2 is a couple of years old and the sage is new, so the burrs won't be as sharp. I don't think they are misaligned.

I'll do a taste comparison.

interested in other mc2 users experience.

thanks for your help folks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pinky said:


> Could be difference in the burr sets (one crushes more vs the other slices more) or maybe the MC2 is misaligned and produces wider range of particles including more fines which choke your machine yet it also creates larger particles thus the more visible chaff.


Both burst sets are small conical


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I did get that sometimes on my old MC2. Never gave it any thought really but now you come to mention it...


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

I've noticed this when grinding 'Rave Wahroonga Blend' with my super Jolly. Yet the Columbian Suarez doesn't


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

It's definitely a difference in the grinder, but i don't know if it makes a difference in the cup yet.


----------



## sbrewster (Jan 28, 2015)

I have the MC2. I have noticed the same with all beans I have tried. Looks a bit like tiny tobacco flakes in the grind. Doesn't seem to be affecting the taste to me so haven't really worried about it.


----------

